# AppHangXProcB1 error with various programs



## Apescantrun (Aug 20, 2012)

The problem I am experiencing is quite complicated. Firstly I have noticed a number of programs taking a long time to become useable, they include IE 11, WMP 12, KMPlayer & Windows Live Mail 2012. Although with IE 11 & WLM 2012 I haven't noticed them become useable at all since this problem started.
Whereas with WMP 12 & KMP, they do become useable, but don't always stay this way.
Services also takes a long time to become useable.

So if I go into Task Manager to end the process, the Problem Event Name is "AppHangXProcB1". The "Waiting on Application Name" is taskhost.exe.

I have four text files with a sample of each of the messages I've been getting; I can upload these if they will be helpful.

Other problems which did not occur before now include Task Host Manager preventing shut down. I noticed that after consulting Black Viper's Service Configuration page for Windows 7 and making some changes that the Task Host Manager did not prevent shut down for one attempt and has now returned.

I have tried installing Adobe Flash and nothing seems to happen after double-clicking the install exe.


I first noticed the problem with KMPlayer. So I have tried uninstalling KMPlayer and reinstalling.
I have tried two system restores.
I have tried sfc /scannow.
I have tried starting in safe mode and performing a clean boot (disabling 3rd party services).
I have tried "Services repair tool by ESET".
I have tried resetting IE.
I have run Malwarebytes Anti-Malware. Which quarantined a PUP.Optional.OpenCandy, which came onto my system a few days before problems occurred and the problem still isn't resolved after quarantine.

The only program I can remember installing between the system working correctly and not is QuickHash. But is completely absent after system restore and the problem persists.

I am running Windows 7 64-bit Home Premium SP1. CPU and RAM usage are quite/very low.

I can't think what else to try. Or what other details to provide which might be helpful.
Please can anyone offer any assistance?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Let's make sure you are virus free, please click on the link in my signature for *Virus/Malware Help*. Do those things and post in _that _section of the forum and not here, please. 
While waiting for the Security team to respond, download Junkware Removal Tool, and *Run* it. A DOS window appears, Press Any Key and it will automatically start scanning. 
Also download ADWCleaner. *Run* it, Install it,* Scan * leave everything checked that it finds and *Clean*. Both programs will show a Text document when it is finished showing you what it has removed. 
After that, go to Start/Search and type *CMD*, Right click the *CMD* results and Run As Administrator. In the Elevated* Command Prompt *type *chkdsk /R* and press enter. Type a *Y *for Yes and restart the computer. Check Disk will start at next bootup This may take a while.


----------



## Apescantrun (Aug 20, 2012)

I have gone through the malware detection/removal procedures in the Virus/Trojan/Spyware Help section of the forum and they seem to be satisfied that my system is clean.

I uploaded the log for the chkdsk in that thread (in this specific post). As I said in that thread; nothing significant seemed to happen.

So can I get further help in this thread now, please?


----------

